# What gifts are you giving to others this year?



## fizzle

I got this book for my sister





She'll love it, totally her style :D

So, what (if anything) are you giving out this year??


----------



## theotherside

My brother(older) wants to try methylone so I will get him that. He is an old school MDMA lover so I hope he will enjoy. 

My sister(younger) wants some downloads for her kindle so that one will be easy. 

The parents are hard to shop for so I will have to do some late night thinking for them.


----------



## GenericMind

mmmmm Methylone.

I have no idea what I'm getting anyone yet. I probably won't know until the week before Christmas because I'm the worst procrastinator ever.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

North Face fleece pull over jacket for 2 5 yo nieces
North Face zip up fleece jacket for 2 yo niece
Carhartt insulated shirt for 7 yo nephew
Dooney and Burke wristlet purse for 11 yo niece 

All of which I did not pay full price.  Total cost $155.  We said $40 per kid this year.

My name will go on a group gift towards my husband's parents.  We are spending the holidays with his family which pleases me immensely.

I booked a private room at restaurant for Dec 23rd for about 20 friends to gather together when we are in CT for 3 short days.  As a token of our appreciation to my brother in law and his wife for hosting us, we will pay for their dinner and drinks.  

I like to keep it simple.


----------



## We are all ONE

Im giving my daughter a tight ass drum set and lessons


----------



## Keaton

The first 3 seasons of That 70's Show


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Special Gift for Bluelight*

I have a special present to all BlueLíghters.  

Stay tuned, and gather around the tree on Christmas morning/day/afternoon (depending on the drugs you may or may not have, or may or may not have previously had ).


----------



## D's

got my mom jewlry, my step dad a motorcycle shirt, my sister a $10 farmville giftcard, my dad a smiley face tshirt.


----------



## animal_cookie

^lol, i did not know you could buy gift cards for farmville.

my husband likes things that glow, so i got him this chameleon.  if you squeeze him, he turns the same color as what he is sitting on.






i got my parents a year subscription to a dinner of the month club.

my sister and i are going out for massages together instead of exchanging gifts.

i got my mother in law croc slippers.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*My Christmas Gift to Bluelight...*

Enjoy!


----------



## D's

Captain.Heroin said:


> Enjoy!



nice, i'll take the crow bar


----------



## theotherside

Update, my brother tried to methylone I got for him and guess what......he wanted more 2 hours later  Everyone loved their gifts....got my self the beatles mono remasters as I feel the mono album remasters are fantastic...especially MMT.


----------



## Coolio

It's a 4-methylmethcathinone Christmas.


----------



## jaggedpills

haha. candy, stuffed animals.... & drugs


----------



## theotherside

^^^Yes I moved through 3 grams myself yesterday  Threw in a gram of methylone for good measure!


----------



## jaggedpills

well... maybe alcohol too (for my mom)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

D's said:


> nice, i'll take the crow bar



See?  Now you have a Christmas preset!  

As always, use the crowbar wisely.


----------



## jack5296

Captain.Heroin said:


> Enjoy!


pfft i finished that game when i was about 3 or 4 no lie my dad let me play that


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I got some friends some suboxone, I busted a few people out with cocaine, and I gave a few drinks away, and I smoked lots of people up. That's it for chemical gifts....yea.

I gave my parents a classy looking glass chess/checkers set where you can put little 1.5" by 1.5" photos inside the white squares of the chessboard. That should be fun.
I gave my dad a set of harmonicas. I gave my sister some house-breaking training pads for her puppies and a travel kit for her dogs that includes some toys and collapsible water/food bowls. I got my mom some really comfy slippers and a snuggie because she is out of commission after a foot surgery. etc.
I got my cousin an effects pedal for his guitar. 
Good times. 
I love Christmas!


----------



## Oh1o0hwhyO

My brother has really started to get into photography in the past year, he got a very nice and expensive pro-type cannon camera for his b-day, so for xmas i got him a nice hard carrying case and locks, a mono-pod and a best buy gift card.


----------



## BrutalRollar

Got my brother an iPod touch 8gb 
Paid for my moms groceries for the next month.
Took my girlfriend out a blew like 400 bucks on her >_< 

I didn't get much this Christmas, but I gave alot.


----------



## Keaton

A tree sticker for my friends wall.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



2C-B her


----------



## axl blaze

where did you get that tree sticker? my g/f would love that


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

there is a tawny port made by a company called Noval. my father tried it once, well over a year ago, and said it was really good. we have not been able to find it. if i can, that's what i'm getting' pops this year. i've asked a few wine stores if they can order it for me. i even go in person to show i mean it. the answer is always "of course." but i am yet to get a phone call about it.

i have no idea what i am getting the rest of my family.


----------



## J.Wallace

My father is always on the Computer playing games. He's been playing Red Alert 2 for years now, so I'm gonna go and buy Fallout 3 for him, along with a bunch of other games. I'm also gonna get him a bottle of Polo Black cologne. I bought him a bottle a few years ago, and he loved it so I figured why not get him another one.


----------



## rangrz

I'm going to go to a store that sells random vinyl records, pick an arbitrary one, and give it to my a GF with a note saying  "you've probably never heard of them...die in a fire you hipster bitch...lol, y so serious? UMAD? Just joking!  you!"


----------



## llama112

animal_cookie said:


> ^lol, i did not know you could buy gift cards for farmville.
> 
> my husband likes things that glow, so i got him this chameleon.  if you squeeze him, he turns the same color as what he is sitting on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my parents a year subscription to a dinner of the month club.
> 
> my sister and i are going out for massages together instead of exchanging gifts.
> 
> i got my mother in law croc slippers.



Nice!!! I like things that glow too!!! lol looks like a lot of fun!

My sister and I are getting our parents a gift certificate to a nice restaurant.  We usually get them tickets for shows or events or concerts or comedians in the area but there weren't any that they'd be interested in for now.  Our parents have everything really, so it's nice to get them something that they can do together, that they wouldn't usually get for themselves.  I also found a book for each of them, since they are both into reading.
For my sister, she lives in another country but she's coming back for winter holidays.  She's kinda poor (university) so I'm going to get her a gift certificate for something in her area (still need to work on that).  I also got her some cute slippers and socks (she actually asks for socks for Christmas lmao).  Might get her something else "fun" as well.
For my boyfriend (let's hope he doesn't read this forum lol as I know he sometimes browses on BL), I got him this really awesome lava lamp and a psychedelic blacklight poster.  I'm also going to bake him some delicious cookies or something as well.  Yum!


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

since the wife and I are more focused on saving money for mortgage this year christmas money was cut a little short... I got my best friend a scarf, a book, and some canvases.  she got her bestie a few articles of clothing.  only person who got a big gift was my mom, she got a new backsplash for her kitchen.  me, the wife, my step-sister, and her hubby split the cost of materials and I installed it for her.


----------



## GenericMind

So far I've bought:

-A rabbit vibrator
-A certificate for a mani/pedi/message at the day spa
-Kim Kardashian's new book
-A plush talking dog doll
-An Amazon gift certificate
-3 cards with cash in them
-Fuzzy pajama pants
-A bottle of the hottest pepper flakes in the world


----------



## kytnism

^ theyre great gifts. 

if your sisters bail out on you before xmas, be sure to send em my way.

for the little lady i purchased:

- harry potter lego, hogwarts castle






- the girls book - how to be the best at everything





- harry potter - boxed set of hardcover books





- a replica mad hatter hat for her bedroom and tea parties





- password journal





and for me i bought:

- these





- this board





- and booked five days solo at alpine heights for the last week of august 2012.





...kytnism...


----------



## D's

A cupon for my rntire family to get a free flu shot. Bcus i care


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

6 nieces and nephew this year
5 $50 dollar gift cards and one is 6 months old so a girlie dress to wear at her first bday or something
2 of them we will take to a movie and then let them spend %50 at Target.  I taught them (6 and 8 years) this summer how to figure out what something really costs.  39.99 is 40 and ad a few dollars for tax.  They caught on quick.

I don't buy gifts for friends, my parents, or my co-workers.
My husband and I don't usually exchange gifts.  We do treat ourselves to gifts and exchanges through out the year when we can anyway.

We like to gather for dinner with various sets of new and old friends over the holidays. We have one brunch and 3 dinners reserved.

I used to get stressed out with expectations surrounding the holidays.
Now I do what I want now.  Thanks for the gift.  Don't expect one back or you are missing the point.
Christmas is for the kids and to remind them the importance of surrounding yourself with happiness by being around people you enjoy.
I honestly prefer spending holidays with other families than my own.  My family is fine and all but...


----------



## Cohesion

@hydroazuanacaine: Maybe you can help. I once found this website that provided a customized product. If I wanted to blow up a photograph or graphic design to cover a large portion of a wall, they would do it. It was inexpensive also. 

Customized wall paper, if you will. Direction anyone?

I like to buy frames 50% off from Hobby Lobby then put some good stuff in there appropriate to the style of the receiver. It can be expanded to a set of 3 / themed also.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^why me? sorry, i don't know anything about customized wallpaper.


----------



## ahint

For my boyfriend, Saints Row the third.

For my cousin/VERY close friend, either the lego Harry Potter or POTC. (It's an injoke. She'll like it anyway!)

For my friend, 'posh' chocolates. There are two other friends I'm buying for, and I have NO idea what to get them!


----------



## Keaton

axl blaze said:


> where did you get that tree sticker? my g/f would love that


Amazon yo


----------



## nekointheclouds

I found these fun belt Buckles where i work. I got the Isley Brothers for my friend who is a fan, the Canon for my friend who is a photographer and the Old cop car for my ex fiance. haha


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

I'm regifting the Christmas cards I was given last year (with some editing of course). Maybe I'll give out a couple of my personal possessions as well. That's how things go when you have no source of income...


----------



## dr-ripple

Amazon free shipping all the way.  I usually don't purchase too much during the Holidays but this year I am traveling.  

I got the niece  a nifty Nail beginners kit.
Nephew a sleepy dragon thing ?? 
Weather Station and Coins for the parents.


----------



## rangrz

For my friend with mathophobia, Diophantus... So he can learn how figure out an immense problem like a tip at a restaurant.




for my friend who uses a Mac to do music... maybe he'll learn a vague idea of how shit actually works.




For my hipster friend who wears only chucks or flats... Maybe she'll be able to walk for more then 10 minutes in the rain/snow.





I've got them wrapped and everything. (And I got them all a non troll gift too)


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Christmas_cookie said:


> my husband likes things that glow, so i got him this chameleon.  if you squeeze him, he turns the same color as what he is sitting on.


 


Keaton said:


> A tree sticker for my friends wall.



those are so coooool~




for my best friend/sister/ whom i live with when i'm home:
















lulz



little brother, turning 10 this january.




blindbox, sooo won't know which character till he opens it! haha



little brother, 16 








for my mother's (biological and the 1 i live with [respectively])




* Snow gardenia - Gardenia, juniper berry & angelica introduce this classical fragrance with a base of ylang ylang, vanilla and sandalwood.




* Belladonna - Belladonna presents a spring symphony of white narcissus, Moroccan rose and pink tulips enlivened with a sparkling mist of Meyer lemon. Finally it is sweetened with a touch of French cassis, sandalwood, vanilla and musk to leave a trace of tender warmth.


for the dad of the family i'm living with:









other friends:


























my roommate:








hello kitty hairpins


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Not gonna lie, reading this thread makes me feel like a miserly jerk. Well, I kind of am, but I really don't have money to spend.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i'm shocked at the money i spent lol. this is my most expensive christmas to date. i usually don't do gifts but i have a job now and the family that took me in over the summer (the little brother gifts, the iphone gift, 1 of the hand lotions, the poster and the F book, and a candle for the grandmother i forgot to include in there) has been great to me my whole life, and i'm spending christmas with them..so i felt it would be nice to get them all something. and my other friends have been really great to me and stuck with me through a lot of crap, so they deserve a little something.


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm either getting everybody a gram of weed (i'm poor right now) or I'm getting them all liquor. I'd rather not encourage my bro to drink more, so weed seems like the best bet for the three of em (they just moved out, and I've got to try to compete present wise with the fact that ther getting me an xbox 360) Its the thought hat counts, right? they all smoke, and giving as a present is the most unexpected thing i can give them (they dont trust me around there own weed, they assume I'd smoke it all like a blackhole bogarter or something 
Seriously, of all things there getting me an xbox (they know i loved that space marine game, i started playing it on there xbox and then they moved out, i miss the violence lol) I might get my older brother a meerschaum pipe (he detests glass, and even metal pipes) he even asked me awhile back if wooden pipes work with weed (he's new to blazing) If only i could get some mdma around here, that would be one white christmas for everybody


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

I for one would love a gram of weed and some liquor. Better than anything I'm getting I guarantee you (aside from my early present of 2 fifths of booze and some cigars, that was pretty damn great (but a month early)).


----------



## lonewolf13

knuckle sammiches and chunks of coal for EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## papa

I'm giving two of the most appreciated gifts of all.. CASH and POT..


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I would agree on that


----------



## rangrz

well shit! My wallet feels like it made of photons (that it is, it is so light it has zero rest mass) after buying one of these for a close friends.


----------



## Necr0sis

Replaced my parents brandy bottle with coke a while back, tis the season to get fucked up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The last gift I got my parents they gave to me.  I gave it to them hoping at least they'd open it.  I'm a true collector who won't be able to bring myself to open a still shrink wrapped vinyl just for the mp3 download card. 

Long story short:  my parents are getting 2 lumps of coal, ones that resemble each parent.  

I'll probably get my friends lumps of coals as a prank, then I'd have an actual present ready to whip out once I see their face go from happy to severely disappointed, then eventually back to happy


----------



## China Rider

dad - bad ass pair of fishing needle nose pliers 
mom  scented candles/flowers
brother/sister in law - 25 dollar movie theater gift card
friend/boss- jerry garcia t-shirt, 25 dollar barnes and noble card and 10 grams of kratom and for his step son, since my friend refers to me as 'uncle kenny', i got him a mini basketball, 4 matchbox cars, a deck of toy story UNO playing cards, bag of swedish fish, box of nerds, a batman and spiderman activity/coloring book and colored pencils

i really don't expect anything from my brother or friend, but i want it that way,it's cool, bro, thanks for letting me work for you.... MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## rangrz

For my cute, attempting to quit drugs friend, I am getting her a shitload of morphine. :D


----------



## twentysix

my presence.


----------



## ahint

rangrz said:


> For my cute, attempting to quit drugs friend, I am getting her a shitload of morphine. :D



Why morphine if she's attempting to quit drugs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ahint said:


> Why morphine if she's attempting to quit drugs?



My guess:  alterior motives.


----------



## animal_cookie

i got my husband a new hard drive. i don't think i am buying any other presents.


----------



## D's

Update.. got my mom n sister $20 gift cards to Belk. Its like a Macys or JC Penny. Next I got my step father a ring thing that checks your heart beats per minute thing..pretty cool cost $39.99+tax so $43.00.
 I still have to find something for my father. Might get him something from the siscovery channel store.


----------



## LuGoJ

Wife - New Lenka CD, some dumbells she wanted, $200 gift certificate to a spa and some toy that she thinks is really cute called a Fijit.
Mom- a small iron statue of her favorite breed of dog
Dad- some records
Friends- I am baking all sorts of cannabutter treats for them


----------



## debaser

Some *big ass phat toys* for my nephew and my niece (resp. 5 and 2 y. old how sweet).

A nice *Romeo Y Giulietta* and a fine bottle of *Tradition Gourmande Vin de Pays des Landes White* for my father.

*Life*, the book by fellow _Rolling Stones_ *Keith Richards* for my brother.

And I'm contemplating a few other *fine good book* for my mother and my sister in law :D

*Christmas! Rejoice! Noël! Enjoy!
*
:D


----------



## jackie jones

For my wife: a new stand mixer.

For my mother: a big bag of random super foods and health supplements.

....

My wife and I still have shopping to do, and are about to set out on a crazy hail Mary shopping spree.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

animal_cookie said:


> i got my husband a new hard drive. i don't think i am buying any other presents.



Tell me it was at least a terrabyte?


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I gave a friend my ticket to the sold out Bassnectar NYE show. I'm not really a fan but got one just in case since many of my good friends were going. Basically, one of them didn't get his ticket and while he didn't express it at all, an intuitive friend of mine noticed that he was down about going. I'm out of town for the holidays but the intuitive friend visited me and I send the ticket with him so when he got home, he gave it to the friend that wanted to go and that dude is so happy now. Like that, probably more than anything, has made me happy this christmas. Its been tough since I've accepted I don't have family but I've learned that I have a close-knit circle of friends that might as well be family. 

I'm just glad I could make his day. People are trying to get 300+$ per ticket to this sold out show and they're basically coming up with a way to get me the face value considering if I had wanted to, I could've gotten at least a couple hundred bucks for a ticket I only paid 65$ for. I want to just said forget paying me the face value, just enjoy and I probably will end up doing so even though I need the money atm. I'm not in dire need but it would help a lot but I'm just glad I could make his new years special, esp. cause he joined the military and this will probably be his last time to really party up, considering he already quit smoking pot even though he's smoked for 12 years-half of his life up to this point and I'm thinking while he'll probably roll, it will be his last night of having a good time with illegal stuff-after this he'll only be able to consume alcohol.


----------



## bagochina

now that's the spirit

what i gave:

chocolate
gift certificates
clothing
scarfs
bird feeders [seed/suet]
tea
a make your own rock n' roll bracelet kit
books
star for a christmas tree
3-D drawing pad
i was going to get a frog packaged in formaldehyde from science and surplus as a stocking stuffer but decided against it
instead i got a nice quartz cluster and a big clear nice tip of blue celestite
oh and of course alcohol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> I gave a friend my ticket to the sold out Bassnectar NYE show. I'm not really a fan but got one just in case since many of my good friends were going. Basically, one of them didn't get his ticket and while he didn't express it at all, an intuitive friend of mine noticed that he was down about going. I'm out of town for the holidays but the intuitive friend visited me and I send the ticket with him so when he got home, he gave it to the friend that wanted to go and that dude is so happy now. Like that, probably more than anything, has made me happy this christmas. Its been tough since I've accepted I don't have family but I've learned that I have a close-knit circle of friends that might as well be family.
> 
> I'm just glad I could make his day. People are trying to get 300+$ per ticket to this sold out show and they're basically coming up with a way to get me the face value considering if I had wanted to, I could've gotten at least a couple hundred bucks for a ticket I only paid 65$ for. I want to just said forget paying me the face value, just enjoy and I probably will end up doing so even though I need the money atm. I'm not in dire need but it would help a lot but I'm just glad I could make his new years special, esp. cause he joined the military and this will probably be his last time to really party up, considering he already quit smoking pot even though he's smoked for 12 years-half of his life up to this point and I'm thinking while he'll probably roll, it will be his last night of having a good time with illegal stuff-after this he'll only be able to consume alcohol.




Sweet man, you'll have a best bud for life out of one gift!  

As you said I have a very close knit group of friends too man I am happy to hear you had a good time this year.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

We now have 4 nieces and 1 nephew (all husband's side).  Our budget this year has been reduced by him to $25 per kid from $50. Fine by me.
3 girls get earrings.  1 girl under 2 gets a learning toy.  Boy gets book or fishing lure(s).

Neighbour $50 and a card as he is feeding our 3 cats while we are away.

We haven't bought for my parents, brother or sister in many years as my dad said it wasn't unnecessary.  I am rarely with my family for Xmas (by choice so expensive to travel).

I don't know what group gift or how much we need to contribute we are giving my husband's parents.
I don't know if we are sponsoring a family for xmas this year.

My husband and I don't exchange gifts anymore.

I am not buying my boss, co-workers, or friends anything this year.  The end of December is chock full of extra bills that need to be paid.
Being able to receive a gift without giving anything in return or feeling guilty is an acquired skill that I am working on.

I tend to gather with friends to celebrate the holidays over a good meal and lots of drinks.


----------



## jobe28

Getting this sleeping mask for my mum:


----------



## lonewolf13

got my mom a sewing machine and a new orleans saints blanket


----------



## bunge

Cant decide what to get the girlfriend this so its looking like a box of love.lol


----------



## DavidWhy

I got my mum a Kindle but I already gave it to her cause she wanted it and neither of us have any will power. I might get my brother one as well as he has been coveting mine and our ma's. I don't really buy presents for anyone else. I will probably send my mate in prison a £20 Postal Order and some stamps or something.


----------



## Serotonin101

no money and no real friend for real. I got one good bud but I can't really get him anything  I hate the holidays.


----------



## kytnism

bardeaux and i always traditionally give the gift of literature or films; and this year have done just that for our family and loved ones.

we bought a few added extras and fun appliances for our immediate family; the best imo being a frozen margarita maker; and bardeaux loves the deep fryer we bought for someone close.

we adore shopping for family, and giving gifts



...kytnism...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I went in on a group gift (3 of us) for the boss.  I suggested a $60 Under Armour hoodie.  It will arrive this week.


----------



## shimazu

fixed some computers for free, other than that it's looking like another burned DVD Christmas on my end


----------



## llama112

Oooohhh I love Christmas!  I'm finally NOT ridiculously poor this year (last year I wasn't too poor, but still kinda poor) soooo I can get cooler things this year
Parents: my sister and I split on this steamer (a kitchen appliance - it should make it easier for them to make veggies!)
I got both of them a book as well.  And also a donation to a charity - not sure which one this year.  Still have to decide.
Sister: she's a poor university student so I'm going to get her a gift card to a department store, some clothes, a teddy bear cow (she loves cows), and some makeup.
Boyfriend: we live together and I'm really into "practical" gifts. so boxers, a Teflon frying pan, really good quality bath towels, and one more thing ... can't decide ... but want to make it fun!!!


----------



## Cohesion

Beeswax crayons





Castle Logix





Legos





Truck Logic thing





Leggings





Fancy dress





Fancy dress #2





Wall art





Jacket





Tutu


----------



## XThexXTank

I'm givin my friend a blue 30.

That's bout it don't talk to my family anymore so not gettn them anythin.


----------



## GodSpeedK

LuGoJ said:


> Friends- I am baking all sorts of cannabutter treats for them



you are a _true_ friend


----------



## Serotonin101

I only bought one gift for someone this year and its in an international package :D I know she'll like the gifts though.


----------



## Cohesion

Prismacolor Watercolor Pencils




Moleskine Pen & refill




Belgian chocolate on a stick


----------



## Illyria99

Everybody gets a Chia Pet. It pleases me.


----------



## Cohesion

^Ha, Nice. Standard chia, or characters (hello kitty, homer, etc.)?

I'm giving a lot of quality gifts this year. Maybe too much? It's really important for me to do what I can now that I'm not screwed up on drugs.

Tonight I asked my 4 year old how many gifts she wants from me on Christmas. She said 3. I asked, from Santa (pretend, she knows), She said 4. Tonight we put most of the gifts under the tree, and most were for her (though not all from me). There are about 8 for her so far. She asked, Why are most of them for me?

Maybe I'm over-reacting/over-compensating from not being able to provide for her while she wasn't with me, but perhaps next year it will be ONE nice gift and focus on giving to others.


----------



## bunge

Same thing I give eceryone every year....tolerance.:-D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wouldn't want to spoil it for the person in question.   I'll have to post after Xmas.


----------



## KillSurfCity

i bought locally made clothing and knick-nacks for my fiancé, peejays for my mom, a couple of Dylan records for my sister, and plenty of opiods for thyself.  :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I gave someone enough money to see a movie, as well as one of these...


----------



## herbavore

Best present I gave this year was to a Bluelighter that shares my love of animals. I gave a "one year adoption" of an orphaned orangutan at a a rescue in Borneo. He is adorable, his name is Gungnun and he has the brightest smile you can imagine.


----------



## skinuppinup

Cohesion said:


> I asked, from Santa (pretend, she knows),



I sometimes wonder what I would say about Santa if I had kids..


----------

